# Experimenting with colors



## VotTak (Jun 16, 2018)

Tried to use yellow and black. Worst thing is it is difficult to control those colors. Anyway these are ready to be casted in knife handles... Just gotta figure out complimenting colors for alumilite.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 16, 2018)

Cool. What kind of wood did you use?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## VotTak (Jun 16, 2018)

Black ash... last pieces... Like it gotta look for some

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 17, 2018)

Great color combo! Whatever is made with it will be super cool! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## VotTak (Jun 17, 2018)

Also tried red and black on different maple

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## The100road (Jun 17, 2018)

Love the red & black

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 17, 2018)

Like em both

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 17, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Like em both


me too

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 17, 2018)

Like both ..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jun 29, 2018)

I think they both look good too but I prefer the red and black. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Mikulski (Sep 1, 2018)

These both look amazing! I'm really new to dying, can I ask the steps on how your getting these looks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

